# Shimmertime p/m VS Goldenaire p/m VS Vanilla p/g



## kimmy (Sep 28, 2006)

i had a little too much fun swatching today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 they're not really similar, but i figured that a swatch comparing three neutral pigments might be helpful to someone...plus they look amazing when they're put together, don't they?

on NW15 without flash, natural lighting




on NW15 with flash, natural lighting


----------

